# Vulcanismo - 2014



## David sf (3 Jan 2014 às 13:48)

*Tópico para seguimentos de Vulcanismo durante o ano de 2014.
*

*Links úteis*


Global Volcanism Program
http://www.volcano.si.edu/

Volcano World Eruptions
http://volcanoworld.wordpress.com/

Volcano Database
http://www.volcanodb.com/


----------



## fablept (8 Jan 2014 às 03:51)

Erupção do Monte Sinabung (Indonésia). 

















Fonte:http://www.nydailynews.com/news/mount-sinabung-erupts-indonesia-gallery-1.1568800?pmSlide=4

Webcam
http://storage.vsi.esdm.go.id/monitoring/CCTV/Sinabung/Latest/cam_1.jpg


----------



## João Pedro (9 Jan 2014 às 23:37)

Belo... e mortal para tudo o todos os que forem apanhados por aquele fluxo piroclástico.


----------



## fablept (10 Jan 2014 às 00:34)

João Pedro disse:


> Belo... e mortal para tudo o todos os que forem apanhados por aquele fluxo piroclástico.



E continua a produzir grandes fluxos piroclásticos:


----------



## fablept (14 Jan 2014 às 00:41)

O "lado humano" da erupção do Monte Sinabung.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ient-Roman-city-destroyed-Mount-Vesuvius.html


----------



## fablept (17 Jan 2014 às 18:23)

Fotos Actualizadas da erupção que já dura vários meses no Japão (Nishinoshima), a formação de uma nova ilha:

http://www1.kaiho.mlit.go.jp/GIJUTSUKOKUSAI/kaiikiDB/kaiyo18-2.htm#chikei

Estas fotos não são de uma erupção, mas de enormes quantidades de enxofre a altas temperaturas que sai do vulcão Kawah Ijen..











Fonte com mais fotos:
Huffington Post


Trailer do documentário sobre este vulcão:


----------



## João Pedro (18 Jan 2014 às 01:57)

Fantástico!  A Natureza é realmente extraordinária.


----------



## jotackosta (1 Fev 2014 às 13:48)

Sumatra hoje: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-25999333

"A volcano has erupted on Indonesia's western island of Sumatra, killing at least 11 people, officials have said.

Mount Sinabung, which has been active with low-level eruptions for months, spewed clouds of hot ash into the air, engulfing nearby villages.

Emergency official Sutopo Purwo Nugroho said a group of schoolchildren on a sightseeing trip were among the dead.

The volcano began to rumble last September after being dormant for three years."

Já se contabilizam 11 mortos.
A acompanhar...


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Fev 2014 às 03:59)

Erupção do vulcão Tungurahua no Equador.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Fev 2014 às 03:59)

Imagens Metsul


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Fev 2014 às 05:16)

Vulcão Tungurahua no Equador teve uma forte erupção.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Fev 2014 às 16:26)

Vulcão Tungurahua no Equador


----------



## fablept (2 Fev 2014 às 16:43)

jotackosta disse:


> Sumatra hoje: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-25999333
> 
> "A volcano has erupted on Indonesia's western island of Sumatra, killing at least 11 people, officials have said.
> 
> ...



A erupção tinha acalmado nos últimos dias, inclusive as autoridades diminuíram a zona de exclusão, mas ninguem estava à espera que no dia 1 ocorre-se o maior fluxo piroclástico desde o inicio da erupção (colapso de um domo vulcânico?).

Há sempre alguem que arrisca um pouco mais e depois ocorrem as desgraças.
Este video foi filmado no dia 15 de Janeiro, a menos de 1km dos fluxos piroclásticos


----------



## mr_miglas (2 Fev 2014 às 23:00)

Que força destruidora !!


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Fev 2014 às 19:12)

Etna em erupção agora: http://www.radiostudio7.it/webcam.asp


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Fev 2014 às 03:33)

Vulcão Tungurahua no Equador


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Fev 2014 às 10:29)

Não sei se é costume, mas durante uma erupção do vulcão Monte Sinabung na Sumatra do Norte (Indonésia), o fluxo piroclástico criou vários pequenos tornados!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzbIdE51jcg#t=86"]Pyroclastic Flow followed by series of Tornados, Sinabung Volcano - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Fev 2014 às 06:09)

Vulcão Tungurahua no Equador @SkyAlertMx


----------



## Gerofil (6 Fev 2014 às 17:47)

*O sonho americano*

Yellowstone Supervolcano Alert: The Most Dangerous Volcano in America is Roaring to Life






Right now, the ground underneath Yellowstone National Park is rising at a record rate.  In fact, it is rising at the rate of about three inches per year.  The reason why this is such a concern is because underneath the park sits the Yellowstone supervolcano – the largest volcano in North America.  Scientists tell us that it is inevitable that it will erupt again one day, and when it does the devastation will be almost unimaginable.  A full-blown eruption of the Yellowstone supervolcano would dump a 10 foot deep layer of volcanic ash up to 1,000 miles away, and it would render much of the United States uninhabitable.  When most Americans think of Yellowstone, they tend to conjure up images of Yogi Bear and “Old Faithful”, but the truth is that sleeping underneath Yellowstone is a volcanic beast that could destroy our nation in a single day and now that beast is starting to wake up.
The Yellowstone supervolcano is so vast that it is hard to put it into words.  According to the Daily Mail, the magma “hotspot” underneath Yellowstone is approximately 300 miles wide… The Yellowstone Caldera is one of nature’s most awesome creations and sits atop North America’s largest volcanic field. Its name means ‘cooking pot’ or ‘cauldron’ and it is formed when land collapses following a volcanic explosion. In Yellowstone, some 400 miles beneath the Earth’s surface is a magma ‘hotspot’ which rises to 30 miles underground before spreading out over an area of 300 miles across. Atop this, but still beneath the surface, sits the slumbering volcano.
When most Americans think of volcanic eruptions in the United States, they remember the catastrophic eruption of Mount St. Helens back in 1980.  But that eruption would not even be worth comparing to a full-blown eruption of the Yellowstone supervolcano. And now the area around Yellowstone is becoming increasingly seismically active.  In fact, Professor Bob Smith says that he has never seen anything like this in the 53 years that he has been watching Yellowstone… Until recently, Bob Smith had never witnessed two simultaneous earthquake swarms in his 53 years of monitoring seismic activity in and around the Yellowstone Caldera. Now, Smith, a University of Utah geophysics professor, has seen three swarms at once.
In September, 130 earthquakes hit Yellowstone over the course of a single week. This has got many Yellowstone observers extremely concerned… Yellowstone’s recent earthquake swarms started on Sept. 10 and were shaking until about 11:30 a.m. Sept. 16. “A total of 130 earthquakes of magnitude 0.6 to 3.6 have occurred in these three areas, however, most have occurred in the Lower Geyser Basin,” a University of Utah statement said. “Notably much of seismicity in Yellowstone occurs as swarms.”
So what is the worst case scenario? Well, according to the Daily Mail, a full-blown eruption of Yellowstone could leave two-thirds of the United States completely uninhabitable… It would explode with a force a thousand times more powerful than the Mount St Helens eruption in 1980. Spewing lava far into the sky, a cloud of plant-killing ash would fan out and dump a layer 10ft deep up to 1,000 miles away. Two-thirds of the U.S. could become uninhabitable as toxic air sweeps through it, grounding thousands of flights and forcing millions to leave their homes.
Can you think of another potential disaster that could accomplish the same thing? That is why what is going on at Yellowstone right now is so important, and the American people deserve the truth.  The following are some more facts about Yellowstone that I compiled that I included in a previous article…
#1 A full-scale eruption of Yellowstone could be up to 1,000 time more powerful than the eruption of Mount St. Helens in 1980.
#2 A full-scale eruption of Yellowstone would spew volcanic ash 25 miles up into the air.
#3 The next eruption of Yellowstone seems to be getting closer with each passing year.  Since 2004, some areas of Yellowstone National Park have risen by as much as 10 inches.
#4 There are approximately 3,000 earthquakes in the Yellowstone area every single year.
#5 In the event of a full-scale eruption of Yellowstone, virtually the entire northwest United States will be completely destroyed.
#6 A massive eruption of Yellowstone would mean that just about everything within a 100 mile radius of Yellowstone would be immediately killed.
#7 A full-scale eruption of Yellowstone could also potentially dump a layer of volcanic ash that is at least 10 feet deep up to 1,000 miles away.
#8 A full-scale eruption of Yellowstone would cover virtually the entire midwest United States with volcanic ash.  Food production in America would be almost totally wiped out.
#9 The “volcanic winter” that a massive Yellowstone eruption would cause would radically cool the planet.  Some scientists believe that global temperatures would decline by up to 20 degrees.
#10 America would never be the same again after a massive Yellowstone eruption.  Some scientists believe that a full eruption by Yellowstone would render two-thirds of the United States completely uninhabitable.
#11 Scientists tell us that it is not a matter of “if” Yellowstone will erupt but rather “when” the next inevitable eruption will take place.
What makes all of this even more alarming is that a number of other very prominent volcanoes around the world are starting to roar back to life right now as well. For example, an Inquisitr article from back in July described how “the most dangerous volcano in Mexico” is starting to become extremely active… 
Popocatepetl Volcano is at it again. The active volcano near Mexico City erupted again this morning, spewing ash up into the sky. The volcano is currently in the middle of an extremely active phase. According to the International Business Times, the volcano has registered 39 exhalations in the last 24 hours.
An eruption earlier this month caused several flights to be canceled in and out of Mexico City. The BBC notes that officials raised the alert level yellow following Popocateptl’s eruption on Saturday morning. Yellow is the third-highest caution level on the city’s seven step scale. And an NBC News article from August noted that one of the most dangerous volcanoes in Japan has erupted 500 times so far this year…
Ash wafted as high as 3 miles above the Sakurajima volcano in the southern city of Kagoshima on Sunday afternoon, forming its highest plume since the Japan Meteorological Agency started keeping records in 2006. Lava flowed just over half a mile from the fissure, and several huge volcanic rocks rolled down the mountainside. Though the eruption was more massive than usual, residents of the city of about 600,000 are used to hearing from their 3,664-foot neighbor. Kagoshima officials said in a statement that this was Sakurajima’s 500th eruption this year alone.
So what does all of this mean? Are we now entering a time when volcanic eruptions will become much more common all over the globe? Could we rapidly be approaching the day when an absolutely devastating volcanic eruption will paralyze much of North America?

LewRockwell.com


----------



## Orion (6 Fev 2014 às 18:55)

> Could we rapidly be approaching the day when an absolutely devastating volcanic eruption will paralyze much of North America?



Peca por defeito essa frase. O vulcão da Islândia provocou um caos. Yellowstone seria cenário apocalíptico em termos mundiais (mais ainda para o Hemisfério Norte onde vive a maioria da população).


----------



## fablept (6 Fev 2014 às 19:53)

Notícias apocalípticas, sim pode acontecer na nossa geração, mas tambem pode ocorrer nas >10.000 gerações futuras
Aconselho a lerem esta "contra-notícia" sobre o mediatismo que criou-se à volta do parque Yellowstone nos últimos anos:
So, You Think Yellowstone is About to Erupt


----------



## irpsit (7 Fev 2014 às 08:10)

Gerofil disse:


> *O sonho americano*
> 
> Yellowstone Supervolcano Alert: The Most Dangerous Volcano in America is Roaring to Life



Digo muitas vezes isto. A probabilidade de ocorrer uma super-erupção (VEI8) é bastante rara. Devíamos ter mais preocupação com algo mais provável como um inverno nuclear causado por uma guerra nuclear. Mesmo grandes erupções como VEI7, Tambora or Krakatoa causam algumas crises regionais, mas não colocam em causa a nossa civilização, de modo algum.

Se há um vulcão que pudesse ter uma super-erupção, nunca seria Yellowstone (que precisa ainda de milhares de anos até à próxima erupção em larga escala). Se Yellowstone tivesse uma erupção em breve, e poderia ter, seria uma erupção de tamanho convencional. Os super-vulcões têm 20 ou 30 erupções pequenas e só uma de vez em quando é que é muito violenta.

Se há um vulcão que pudesse ter uma super-erupção seria Uturuncu na Bolivia, o único que mostra inflação mais preocupante. Mas mesmo esse poderá levar milhares de anos até à sua próxima erupção.

E claro Indonésia e Nova Zelândia são dois locais onde costumam ocorrer largas erupções com alguma regularidade (a cada poucos séculos). Se esperam um show, é de lá que é mais provável surgir o próximo. Mas será no mais provável algo similar ao Pinatubo ou Krakatoa (VEI6 ou VEI7)


----------



## camrov8 (7 Fev 2014 às 19:36)

irpsit disse:


> Digo muitas vezes isto. A probabilidade de ocorrer uma super-erupção (VEI8) é bastante rara. Devíamos ter mais preocupação com algo mais provável como um inverno nuclear causado por uma guerra nuclear. Mesmo grandes erupções como VEI7, Tambora or Krakatoa causam algumas crises regionais, mas não colocam em causa a nossa civilização, de modo algum.
> 
> Se há um vulcão que pudesse ter uma super-erupção, nunca seria Yellowstone (que precisa ainda de milhares de anos até à próxima erupção em larga escala). Se Yellowstone tivesse uma erupção em breve, e poderia ter, seria uma erupção de tamanho convencional. Os super-vulcões têm 20 ou 30 erupções pequenas e só uma de vez em quando é que é muito violenta.
> 
> ...



Quanto as armas armas nucleares e o inverno podes rebentar todas de uma vez e não tens o dito inverno o Krakatoa santorini e outros pôem qualquer das mais potentes bombas a um canto o até agora so o evento do yucatão provocou o dito inverno, o que me assusta em qualquer vulcão é não saber quando e o que vem depois no caso dos do tipo do yelowstone


----------



## fablept (13 Fev 2014 às 17:53)

O vulcão Kelud (Indonésia) entrou hoje em erupção. Nos últimos dias tinha-se verificado um grande aumento de sismicidade no vulcão, e algum tremor vulcânico.

Este vulcão era um grande destino turístico pelo seu domo vulcânico, que emergiu na última erupção de 2007.

Foto do domo vulcânico.







Ainda não consegui encontrar fotos e videos da erupção de hoje.



Edit: Primeiras fotos desta erupção que começou já de noite na Indonésia:






Mais fotos:
http://www.kaskus.co.id/thread/52fd...kelud-dalam-foto-13-2-14-2250wib?goto=newpost


----------



## vitoreis (13 Fev 2014 às 23:50)

fablept disse:


> O vulcão Kelud (Indonésia) entrou hoje em erupção. Nos últimos dias tinha-se verificado um grande aumento de sismicidade no vulcão, e algum tremor vulcânico.
> 
> Este vulcão era um grande destino turístico pelo seu domo vulcânico, que emergiu na última erupção de 2007.
> 
> ...


Porquê toda esta actividade eléctrica? Está directamente associada à erupção?


----------



## fablept (14 Fev 2014 às 01:46)

vitoreis disse:


> Porquê toda esta actividade eléctrica? Está directamente associada à erupção?



A maioria das erupções explosivas tem actividade eléctrica associada, e muitas vezes tambem tornados (exemplo disso, tens um video num post mais acima) nunca pesquisei muito sobre o assunto, mas tens aqui alguma informação:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dirty_thunderstorm

Video da actividade eléctrica desta erupção


Segundo o VolcanoCafe, é comum este vulcão ter uma forte erupção inicial (VEI 3/ VEI 4) e subsidiar, mas nunca se sabe o que poderá vir a seguir. O raio de exclusão do local da erupção é cerca de 10km, o que vai deslocar cerca de 200.000 pessoas.

Actividade sísmica nos dias que antecederam a erupção (reparem no aparecimento de sismos de baixa frequência (que são muito mais comuns ocorrerem em zonas vulcânicas do que em zonas tectónicas)):





Havia uma webcam no topo do vulcão apontada ao domo vulcânico, mas por azar os últimos dados recebidos desta webcam foram 5 horas antes da erupção ocorrer. Última imagem captada pela webcam:


----------



## Orion (14 Fev 2014 às 22:45)

> A volcanic eruption is terrifying on its own, but we just learned that, even more terrifyingly, the avalanche of hot rocks, ash, and gas that volcanoes spew can spawn giant tornado-like twisters.






http://www.businessinsider.com/volcano-spewing-tornadoes-2014-2


----------



## fablept (15 Fev 2014 às 00:02)

Orion disse:


> Pyroclastic Flow followed by series of Tornados, Sinabung Volcano - YouTube



Uma das poucas pinturas sobre a erupção da Ilha Sabrina (S.Miguel - 1811), está retratado uma tromba de água 






Fonte:
http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ficheiro:The_Sabrina_eruption_off_the_Azores_in_1811.jpg


----------



## Orion (19 Mar 2014 às 03:01)

> Hekla volcano, one of Iceland's most active volcanoes, could be close to erupting, a University of Iceland geoscientist claims.
> 
> The most prominent sign of an impending eruption is bulging ground on the northern side of the volcano. This surface swelling indicates magma (molten rock) is rising under the volcano, pushing up the ground as it fills fractures and pipes beneath Hekla. According to GPS monitoring of the expanding surface, there is now more magma underneath Hekla than before the volcano's last eruption in 2000, University of Iceland geophysicist Páll Einarsson said in a report published in the Icelandic newspaper Morgunblaðið yesterday (March 17). Hekla volcano "could erupt soon," Einarsson said.
> 
> ...



http://www.nbcnews.com/science/scie...lcano-could-blow-soon-claims-scientist-n56226


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Mar 2014 às 18:43)

noticia de hoje, se entra em erupção, la se vai instalar o caos nas ligações aéreas como em 2010.

http://greensavers.sapo.pt/2014/03/20/islandia-vulcao-hekla-vai-entrar-em-erupcao-com-fotos/


----------



## Orion (2 Abr 2014 às 23:15)

> Videos of bison seemingly fleeing Yellowstone National Park in Wyoming have sparked concerns among some bloggers that recent seismic activity could trigger the eruption of the park’s so-called supervolcano.
> 
> According to Epoch Times, multiple videos of such incidents have been posted online recently, one of which shows a herd of buffalo allegedly leaving the park and “running for their lives.” Although people behind the discussion acknowledge there’s no way to predict when the park’s massive volcano could erupt, they believe the reaction of the Yellowstone’s animals could signal some kind of alert.
> 
> ...



Fonte


----------



## CptRena (3 Abr 2014 às 03:26)

Montagem


----------



## Orion (3 Abr 2014 às 03:41)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhvfbjCIiXo#t"]Tsunami Animation: Northern Chile, 1 April 2014 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Abr 2014 às 03:59)

Vulcão Tungurahua no Equador - 04/04/2014


----------



## camrov8 (5 Abr 2014 às 13:32)

poderá a crise sismica ter desencadeado esta erupção


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Abr 2014 às 19:15)

camrov8 disse:


> poderá a crise sismica ter desencadeado esta erupção


 A crise sísmica no Chile pode ter contribuído para a erupção do Monte Ubinas no sul do Peru na segunda-feira.
Não creio que a crise sísmica tenha contribuído para a erupção do Tungurahua, pois o vulcão já vem apresentando erupções há algum tempo.


----------



## fablept (6 Abr 2014 às 00:04)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> A crise sísmica no Chile pode ter contribuído para a erupção do Monte Ubinas no sul do Peru na segunda-feira.
> Não creio que a crise sísmica tenha contribuído para a erupção do Tungurahua, pois o vulcão já vem apresentando erupções há algum tempo.



Duvido que a crise sísmica (centenas de sismos) no Chile possa provocar uma erupção no sul do Peru ou no Equador, o que pode provocar é o sismo principal ou uma réplica de grande magnitude como a da passada 5ª feira, as ondas de superfície de grandes sismos duram diversas horas e chegam mesmo a atravessar uma ponta do globo à outra.

Pensando que o sismo do Japão de 2011 provocou "tsunamis" localizados em lagos na Europa (resultado da ressonância provocada pelas ondas sísmicas, maioritariamente pela onda S), o mesmo efeito tambem poderá provocar numa câmara magmática, resultando numa maior instabilidade do sistema.
Por curiosidade este efeito em lagos é raro mas já foi reportado diversas vezes na história, incluindo no sismo de Lisboa 1755.

Video das ondas num lago na Noruega:
http://www.vgtv.no/#!/video/38567/unik-video-her-synes-japan-jordskjelvet-i-sognefjorden


----------



## fablept (6 Abr 2014 às 00:06)

Orion disse:


> Fonte
> 
> ALERT! Yellowstone Buffalo Running for Their Lives! - YouTube



Li à bocado sobre esta notícia também, afinal os bisontes estavam a ir para o centro do parque Yellowstone e não a fugir dele.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Abr 2014 às 16:03)

fablept disse:


> Duvido que a crise sísmica (centenas de sismos) no Chile possa provocar uma erupção no sul do Peru ou no Equador, o que pode provocar é o sismo principal ou uma réplica de grande magnitude como a da passada 5ª feira, as ondas de superfície de grandes sismos duram diversas horas e chegam mesmo a atravessar uma ponta do globo à outra.


 Estive pesquisando esses dias e o Monte Ubinas está em erupção desde setembro de 2013.

Concordo que a crise sísmica no Chile, não tenha relação com a erupção no Equador, mas acredito que quando ocorrem terremotos muito fortes, a instabilidade geológica na região aumenta ainda mais, o que pode contribuir para erupções vulcânicas próximas do epicentro do terremoto.


----------



## Agreste (7 Abr 2014 às 21:25)

fablept disse:


> Video das ondas num lago na Noruega:
> http://www.vgtv.no/#!/video/38567/unik-video-her-synes-japan-jordskjelvet-i-sognefjorden



Portanto sismo do japão e minutos mais tarde, a superfície do lago foi perturbada? Não percebi o contexto.


----------



## fablept (7 Abr 2014 às 23:41)

Agreste disse:


> Portanto sismo do japão e minutos mais tarde, a superfície do lago foi perturbada? Não percebi o contexto.



Tentei exemplificar o efeito das ondas sísmicas a uma distância muito grande do sismo (num lago a mais de 10000km de distância), se nesse caso com as certas condições geológicas conseguiu provocar movimento da superfície do lago, o que poderá fazer essas ondas sísmicas num sistema vulcânico mais próximo do epicentro onde as ondas sísmicas irão ter uma amplitude n vezes superior e com uma duração prolongada?

Um dos episódios que gostei mais dos Caçadores de Mitos foi quando testaram o mito do oscilador Tesla, com apenas um peso de meia dúzia de kgs conseguiram fazer oscilar uma ponte inteira, mas apenas na frequência correcta, ora se cada sismo tem a sua própria frequência, quem sabe se as ondas sísmicas com uma frequência específica podem desestabilizar uma câmara magmática fazendo com que o magma comece a entrar em movimento? 

Há vulcões que são cíclicos, enche a câmara magmática passado algum tempo esvaziam a câmara magmática, mas outros vulcões passam centenas ou mesmo milhares de anos estáveis e de um momento para o outro tornam-se instáveis, qual o mecanismo para se tornarem instáveis (actividade sísmica, inflação, deflação) e mesmo entrarem em erupção?

Isto são opiniões, sem fundamento científico


----------



## Orion (8 Mai 2014 às 22:19)

> In the event of a catastrophic supervolcano eruption at Yellowstone National Park, a new report from South Africa claims millions of Americans could be temporarily housed in Australia, Argentina, and Brazil.
> 
> According to the Epoch Times, a translation of an article published in South Africa’s Praag website states that the United States offered the African National Congress $10 billion a year for 10 years if it agreed to construct temporary housing for millions of Americans. The shelters would be used by those whose livelihoods would be affected by a potential eruption – a natural disaster that would have regional and global implications.
> 
> ...



http://rt.com/usa/157756-contingence-plan-yellowstone-supervolcano-eruption/


----------



## vitoreis (9 Mai 2014 às 19:32)

Orion disse:


> http://rt.com/usa/157756-contingence-plan-yellowstone-supervolcano-eruption/


Só para corrigir a fonte:
http://www.theepochtimes.com/n3/662...s-has-contingency-deal-with-brazil-australia/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Mai 2014 às 20:41)

Vulcão Santiaguito na Guatemala, entrou em erupção nesta tarde.
As autoridades locais informaram que a coluna de cinzas atinge aproximadamente 5 km de altura e as cinzas podem afetar as localidades em um raio de até 20km. 
Evacuações estão em andamento e não há informações sobre vitimas. 





@EliFaro


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Mai 2014 às 15:38)

Vulcão Sangiang entra em erupção e lança coluna de cinzas de 3 km de altura na Indonésia.
Pouco antes da erupção houve um terremoto de magnitude M5.4.
O nível de alerta na ilha de Sangiang deve ser aumentado.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (31 Mai 2014 às 02:09)

Vulcão Sangiang


----------



## Orion (31 Mai 2014 às 18:23)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (31 Mai 2014 às 20:14)

Cinzas vulcânicas e a pluma de dióxido de enxofre expelida estão indo em direção ao norte da Austrália.





Brad Panovich


----------



## fablept (31 Mai 2014 às 22:08)

Em princípio a erupção já atingiu VEI4, sendo a segunda erupção >VEI3 do ano (Kelud foi a primeira).
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_large_volcanic_eruptions_in_the_21st_century

Ao menos a erupção ocorreu numa ilha desabitada, tem apenas campos agrícolas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Jun 2014 às 05:48)

A emissão de cinzas e vapor no vulcão Sangeang Api continuam, porém a intensidade se reduziu de forma significativa.
O serviço de vulcanologia da Indonésia abaixou o nível de alerta de volta para 2 em uma escala de 1-4. 
A Defesa Civil da Indonésia já distribuiu mais de 15 mil máscaras para as pessoas que moram em cidades que estão sendo afetadas pelas cinzas vulcânicas.


----------



## fablept (3 Jun 2014 às 21:54)

Erupção de hoje no vulcão Pavlof (Alasca). É um vulcão bastante activo com erupções a cada +-3 anos. Encontra-se numa zona completamente desabitada.






Para mais informações visitem o site:
http://www.avo.alaska.edu/activity/Pavlof.php

Se quiserem aceder a dados em tempo quase real de estações sísmicas instaladas perto do vulcão, basta instalarem o programa Swarm (http://volcanoes.usgs.gov/software/swarm/download.php). Não é todos os dias que se pode acompanhar uma estação sísmica em tempo real de um vulcão em erupção..só falta mesmo uma webcam.

Webicorder das últimas 72 horas. Os maiores registos, acredito que sejam actividade mais forte da erupção.




Fonte dos dados: USGS.gov


----------



## Wessel1985 (17 Jun 2014 às 12:57)




----------



## fablept (11 Jul 2014 às 01:01)

Meanwhile in YellowStone..








> Thermals melt road, force closure in Yellowstone National Park - KTV
> 
> 11 JULY 2014. Firehole Lake Drive in Yellowstone National Park has been temporarily closed due to a damaged road, park officials said Thursday. Yellowstone National Park staff say that extreme heat from surrounding thermal areas has caused thick oil to bubble to the surface. It damaged the blacktop and created unsafe driving conditions on the popular road off of the Grand Loop Road halfway between Old Faithful and Madison Junction in the park's Lower Geyser Basin. The 3.3-mile loop drive takes visitors past Great Fountain Geyser, White Dome Geyser, and Firehole Lake.
> 
> ...


----------



## Orion (18 Jul 2014 às 21:56)

Monte Fuji pode em breve entrar em erupção devido ao sismo de 2011 no Japão:



> In 2011, a 9.0-magnitude earthquake struck just off the coast of Honshu, Japan. The quake — the country's strongest ever — and resulting tsunami claimed more than 15,000 lives and destroyed hundreds of thousands of homes and buildings.
> 
> But according to a study published in Science, a new cataclysm from the devastating quake could be on the horizon: a major eruption of Japan's Mount Fuji.
> 
> ...



http://www.weather.com/news/science...lcano-eruption-20140717?cm_ven=FB_JB_71714_20


----------



## fablept (18 Ago 2014 às 14:41)

Nos últimos dias tem havido forte actividade sísmica no sistema vulcânico Bárðarbunga, pelo evoluir da actividade sísmica, registo de tremor harmónico e medições por GPS tudo indica que será aqui a próxima erupção na Islândia. Se a erupção irá ser VE1, VE2, etc..é tudo especulação, ninguem tem certeza que tipo de erupção iremos ter (se iremos ter alguma..). Este sistema vulcânico encontra-se debaixo de uma densa camada de gelo, por isso quando houver uma erupção é possível que ainda leve alguns dias até atingir a superfície.

O nível de alerta já se encontra em Laranja.

Actividade sísmica:
http://en.vedur.is/earthquakes-and-volcanism/earthquakes

Plot da estação sísmica mais próxima do epicentro do swarm sísmico:
http://hraun.vedur.is/ja/drumplot/IDYN.png


----------



## Agreste (19 Ago 2014 às 23:13)

Do que tenho lido a cratera do Barda é enorme só que a lava parece querer sair lateralmente... o que pressupõe não ser uma erupção explosiva.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Ago 2014 às 12:22)

*Thousands of intense earthquakes rock Iceland*


> LONDON (AP) — Thousands of small intense earthquakes are rocking Iceland amid concerns that one of the country's volcanoes may be close to erupting.
> 
> Iceland has raised its aviation alert level for the risk of a possible volcanic eruption to orange — the second-most severe level. The alert is worrisome because of the chaos that followed the April 2010 eruption of Eyjafjallajokul, when more than 100,000 flights were cancelled because volcanic ash floating in the atmosphere is considered an aviation safety hazard.
> 
> ...


----------



## fablept (20 Ago 2014 às 14:29)

De acordo com os dados GPS quase não tem havido inflação vertical, apenas na horizontal, agora para onde o magma dirige-se e se vai encontrar uma zona para atingir a superfície ninguem sabe ao certo.

Isto pode ser um processo que pode demorar mais algumas semanas e não dar em nada, mas se o magma atingir a superfície acho que o perigo maior serão as cheias, fala-se muito na erupção de 2010 e no caos que provocou a nível de aviação, mas esquecem-se que a erupção do Grims(...) em 2011 foi mais forte (VEI4) e teve impacto mínimo na aviação, dizem que a erupção de 2010 foi "tempestade vulcânica perfeita", longa duração, cinza fina, tempo seco.


Entrevista a Fernando Carrilho (IPMA).


> O geofísico Fernando Carrilho admitiu hoje que o vulcão islandês Bardarbunga, que entrou em atividade no sábado, é "mais perigoso" do que aquele que provocou o caos na Europa em 2010, mas sublinha ser cedo para prever consequências
> 
> 
> A Islândia elevou na segunda-feira o nível de alerta de erupção vulcânica para laranja, o segundo mais grave da escala, devido à atividade que o Bardarbunga tem apresentado nos últimos dias, anunciou o instituto de meteorologia local.
> ...


----------



## cool (21 Ago 2014 às 12:30)

Boas.

Deixo o link da ultima noticia sobre este vulcão:

http://greensavers.sapo.pt/2014/08/...acao-vizinha-do-vulcao-bardarbunga-com-fotos/

Seguir o vulcão em directo:

http://www.livefromiceland.is/webcams/bardarbunga/


Por enquanto ainda não houve nenhum evento eruptivo embora todos os sinais sejam de que é eminente.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Ago 2014 às 12:38)

cool disse:


> Por enquanto ainda não houve nenhum evento eruptivo embora todos os sinais sejam de que é eminente.



Esperemos que não seja daqui a 100 anos mas daqui a 1 mês no máximo .


----------



## fablept (21 Ago 2014 às 23:03)

Mário Barros disse:


> Esperemos que não seja daqui a 100 anos mas daqui a 1 mês no máximo .



100 anos de inflação e sismos, só poderia ocorrer uma erupção algo para o catastrófico

Mas até agora nada de novo, continua a sismicidade e inflação (não vertical)..


----------



## fablept (23 Ago 2014 às 15:22)

Ao que parece confirma-se uma pequena erupção na Islândia..



> 14:11 A small eruption has begun at the crack northeast of Bárðarbunga in Dyngjujökli, says Kristin Jonsdottir, with Meteorological Institute. Air traffic over a wide area around Bárðarbunga has been banned: The IMO has amended its warning to red. Dyke is 25 km.
> ...
> 
> 
> ...



Olhando para o FlightRadar24.com alguns aviões já estão a desviar a sua rota do vulcão Bárðarbunga.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Ago 2014 às 16:13)

> *Islândia em alerta vermelho com erupção de vulcão*
> 
> A Islândia emitiu um alerta vermelho para a indústria de aviação por possivél erupção do vulcão Bárdarbunga, onde a emissão significativa de cinzas é provavél, avança o site 'BBC News'. Na passada quarta-feira as autoridades evacuaram uma área próxima do vulcão com receio que este entrasse em erupção. Os geólogos defendem que a mudança de 'comportamento' do vulcão deve-se ao terramoto da passada terça-feira à noite perto do local.
> 
> Fonte: CM



Vamos ver se é desta.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Ago 2014 às 16:30)

*Bardarbunga está em erupção por baixo do gelo*


> O vulcão islandês que motivou o alerta laranja para a aviação está entrou em erupção. O calor da lava só é sentido, por enquanto, pelo glaciar que o cobre.
> 
> O vulcão Bardarbunga, no centro da ilha da Islândia, já entrou em erupção, comunicou o instituto de meteorologia islandês. Depois de uma semana pontuada com milhares de sismos na região, a erupção iniciou-se por baixo do glaciar Vatnajökull onde se encontra o vulcão.
> 
> ...



Ai o outono e inverno .

*Subglacial volcanic eruption begins in Iceland*


> REYKJAVIK, Iceland (AP) — Iceland raised its aviation alert to red Saturday as a subglacial eruption began at the restless Bardarbunga volcano, which has been rattled by thousands of earthquakes in the past week, the country's Meteorological Office said.
> Seismic data indicated that lava from the volcano was melting ice beneath the Vatnajokull glacier, Iceland's largest, Met Office vulcanologist Melissa Pfeffer said.
> She said it was not clear when, or if, the eruption would melt through the ice — which is between 100 to 400 meters (330 to 1,300 feet) thick — and send steam and ash into the air.
> The eruption led Iceland to raise its aviation alert level to red, indicating an eruption that could cause "significant emission of ash into the atmosphere." Red is the highest alert warning on a five-point scale.
> ...


----------



## Agreste (23 Ago 2014 às 16:30)

Bardarbunga...

23rd August 2014 14:10 - a small eruption under Dyngjujökull

A small lava-eruption has been detected under the Dyngjujökull glacier.

The Icelandic Coast Guard airplane TF-SIF is flying over the area with representatives from the Civil Protection and experts from the Icelandic Met Office and the Institute of Earth Sciences. Data from the equipment on board is expected later today.

Data from radars and web-cameras is being received, showing no signs of changes at the surface.

The estimate is that 150-400 meters of ice is above the area.

The aviation color code for the Bárðarbunga volcano has been changed from orange to red.

Some minutes ago (14:04), an earthquake occurred, estimated 4.5 in magnitude.

http://en.vedur.is/earthquakes-and-volcanism/articles/nr/2947


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Ago 2014 às 17:32)

Pelas webcams está tudo calmo neste momento.

WEBCAM
http://baering.github.io/
http://www.livefromiceland.is/webcams/bardarbunga
http://www.midhus.is/
http://vedur2.mogt.is/kverkfjoll/webcam/index.php


----------



## MSantos (23 Ago 2014 às 17:45)

Tomei a liberdade de criar um tópico especifico para esta erupção, acho que se justifica, dada a relevância que pode vir a ter, pedia à moderação que movesse os posts sobre este tema para lá 

Erupção do Vulcão Bardarbunga (Islândia) -  2014


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Ago 2014 às 03:08)

Vulcão Tavurvur entrou em erupção na Papua Nova Guiné
Facebook/The Voice of PNG


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Ago 2014 às 05:52)

A erupção do Tavurvur na PNG poderia causar alguns transtornos aos voos para a Austrália. 
Apesar de não haver ordens de evacuação, várias pessoas deixaram as comunidades próximas do vulcão.
 Escolas e empresas foram fechadas. 
Foto: Gregory Wong


----------



## Agreste (2 Set 2014 às 23:27)

Coisas que desconhecia... o vulcão em actividade permanente mais antigo é o «Puu Oo» do Havai... Leva 21 anos a expelir uma lava muito líquida a que chamam pahoehoe, termo que aparece agora por causa da erupção da islândia.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Set 2014 às 05:11)

Vulcão Tavurvur


----------



## fablept (10 Set 2014 às 13:27)




----------



## camrov8 (15 Set 2014 às 18:57)

*Erupção ao Vivo*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUREX8aFbMs#t=27


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Set 2014 às 08:06)

Monte Ontake no Japão entra em erupção. 
Se confirma 8 feridos e 200 alpinistas estão presos na área.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Set 2014 às 08:16)

Aviões mudaram a rota devido as cinzas.
Confirma-se uma pessoa gravemente ferida.


----------



## Danilo2012 (27 Set 2014 às 13:32)

Ja subi essa montanha


----------



## Danilo2012 (27 Set 2014 às 13:44)




----------



## fablept (27 Set 2014 às 14:47)

Mas o vulcão não estava sob monitorização? Não deu sinais nos últimos dias que estava instável?

Faz-me confusão numa zona tão turística como esse vulcão, entrar em erupção e haver mais de 250 pessoas a fazer caminhadas.. há sempre umas "personagens" que ignoram avisos, pois pensam que o mal acontece apenas aos outros, este vídeo de 2009 e é um exemplo dessas "personagens", e por muita sorte não aconteceu nada.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Set 2014 às 18:13)

fablept disse:


> Mas o vulcão não estava sob monitorização? Não deu sinais nos últimos dias que estava instável?


Desde o dia 11 havia um aumento na atividade sísmica.
Imagem feita poucos minutos antes da erupção.

@setori_


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Set 2014 às 18:15)

Das 250 pessoas que estavam presas, 44 permanecem em chalés, sendo a maior parte funcionários. 
27 pessoas ficaram feridas, sendo 10 gravemente.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Set 2014 às 18:17)

WEBCAM
http://www.cbr.mlit.go.jp/tajimi/desk/sabou_026.html
http://www.cbr.mlit.go.jp/tajimi/desk/sabou_025.html
http://www.cbr.mlit.go.jp/tajimi/desk/sabou_027.html


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Set 2014 às 18:25)

http://www.asahi.com/national/gallery/201409_ontake/


----------



## Danilo2012 (28 Set 2014 às 04:51)

fablept disse:


> Mas o vulcão não estava sob monitorização? Não deu sinais nos últimos dias que estava instável?
> 
> Faz-me confusão numa zona tão turística como esse vulcão, entrar em erupção e haver mais de 250 pessoas a fazer caminhadas.. há sempre umas "personagens" que ignoram avisos, pois pensam que o mal acontece apenas aos outros, este vídeo de 2009 e é um exemplo dessas "personagens", e por muita sorte não aconteceu nada.



 Paresce que foi instantaneo mesmo a area nos ultimos tempos terem passado por frequentes terremosto mais parece que nenhuma entidade oficial havia restringido a area...


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Set 2014 às 08:31)

44 pessoas permanecem presas em chalés e pelo menos 23 pessoas estão desaparecidas. 
Vale ressaltar que esses número são estimados, pois não se sabe realmente quantas pessoas estavam no vulcão na hora da erupção.
O vulcão era usado também para peregrinações.

Equipes de resgate encontraram 31 pessoas inconscientes e com parada cardiorrespiratória próximo ao cume do vulcão.
Os trabalhos de resgate foram interrompidos, devido ao forte cheiro de enxofre.


----------



## Danilo2012 (28 Set 2014 às 11:56)

Fui para a regiao de ontake e tinha algumas partes que havia caido cinzas e estava tudo cinza.

 As cinzas estavao levantando vigorosamente ainda da caldeira


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Set 2014 às 16:08)

Das 31 pessoas achadas no cume do vulcão, quatro foram confirmadas como mortas e as demais permanecem em estado grave. 
Dezenas seguem desaparecidas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Set 2014 às 07:32)

36 mortes confirmadas e cerca de 74 feridos.
Já é a terceira erupção mais mortal do século 21, perde para Merapi em 2010 e Nyiragongo em 2002.
Os trabalhos de resgate foram interrompidos, devido a grande quantidade de sulfeto de hidrogênio.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Set 2014 às 07:39)




----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2014 às 19:42)

Felipe Freitas disse:


>



Absolutamente impressionante! Mas é preciso notar que o vídeo está acelerado cerca de 10 vezes.


----------



## fablept (29 Set 2014 às 22:10)

Acerca da erupção no Japão


> *...*
> *What did these devices show before and during the eruption?*
> The tiltmeter and GPS data showed no change in the run-up to or during the eruption. “In big eruptions, magma rises, and the tilmeters and GPS would pick it up,” says Toshikazu Tanada, who heads volcano research at Japan's National Research Institute for Earth Science and Disaster Prevention in Tsukuba. “But there was no sign of this.” Even though there are relatively few instruments at Ontake, Tanada adds, it is unlikely that they would have missed significant magmatic activity.
> 
> ...



Aconselho a ler o resto em..
Nature


----------



## Danilo2012 (2 Out 2014 às 13:05)

Devido a proximidade do vulcão da minha cidade, nos últimos dias estive notando um pouco de precipitação de cinzas no meu carro e a nuvem de cinza esta passando pela minha cidade constantemente.

 Pelo que pude ver o vulcão continua a soltar cinzas


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Out 2014 às 02:26)

47 mortes confirmadas e pelo menos 16 desaparecidos.
O mau tempo, está atrapalhando os trabalhos de resgate.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Out 2014 às 08:28)

Vulcão Sinabung registrou uma erupção há pouco.
A coluna de cinzas e gases chegou a 3 km de altura.


----------



## Orion (27 Out 2014 às 00:30)

> De acordo com um estudo feito especialistas que analisam os padrões de erupção de vulcões no Japão, nos próximos 100 anos a ilha pode ser ‘apagada’ do mapa, juntamente com a maior parte dos seus 127 milhões de habitantes, devido a uma erupção vulcânica de grande dimensão, avança o Daily Mail.
> 
> Os professores Yoshiyuki Tatsumi e Keiko Suzuki, da Universidade de Kobe, explicaram que a nuvem tóxica que se criaria com essa possível erupção tornaria a ilha ‘inabitável’ e que seria impossível salvar os 120 milhões de pessoas a viver nas maiores cidades.
> 
> ...



NaM



> Nearly 7 percent of the volcanoes that have erupted over the past 10,000 years are located in the nation, with a population of 127 million people.
> 
> One of them, a gigantic crater, 23km (14 miles) across, in southern island of Kyushu, which has been struck by seven massive eruptions over the past 120,000 years, served as a model for the scientists.



RT

Por fim:



> Less than 20 percent of volcanic eruption forecasts by the Meteorological Agency are accurate, the agency’s own data show.
> 
> According to the figures obtained Saturday, the agency has issued 21 eruption warnings for nine volcanos nationwide since December 2007, but got only four of them right.



JT


----------



## Orion (29 Out 2014 às 16:52)

> *A lava do vulcão Kilauea, no Havai, está a menos de 100 metros de habitações e progride de 9 a 14 metros por hora, disseram na segunda-feira as autoridades locais.*



JN


----------



## irpsit (29 Out 2014 às 22:05)

A erupção em Holuhraun no sistema vulcânico Bárdarbunga continua.

É agora a maior erupção de lava no planeta em 230 anos! (há 230 anos, uma erupção ainda maior ocorreu na Islândia chamada Laki)

É também a segunda maior erupção em volume na Islândia nesse mesmo período de tempo, e de facto, já é uma das maiores erupções na Islândia em 1000 anos.

A quantidade de lava libertada é já 1.5 km3.
São cerca de 70km2 de lava com espessura média de 25 metros

Isto é um campo de lava com 20km de comprimento e quase 4km em toda a extensão.

Ver aqui vídeo: 
A espessura varia entre 10 metros nas extremidades do campo de laca, e 150 metros, no local onde a lava saí. É a formação de um "shield volcano", um fenómeno algo comum na Islândia mas que já não ocorria há 1000 anos.

Se pensam que este fenómeno já é grande, posso dizer que o campo de lava de há 230 anos extendia-se por 60km em várias direcções, e há 8000 anos, um campo de lava atingiu o comprimento recorde de 150km (de Porto a Leiria).

O único problema é a quantidade de gases tóxicos libertados que por vezes atinge as zonas habitadas e causa um smog tóxico muito denso. É um dos problemas que tenho vivido aqui esporadicamente.

Mas investiguem, pois trata-se de um evento verdadeiramente histórico e de grandes proporções, não sendo explosivo, mas pela soberba quantidade de lava a ser libertada.


----------



## Orion (29 Out 2014 às 22:56)

Uma central nuclear perto de um vulcão. Que mal pode vir disso?



> Local officials have voted to reopen a nuclear plant in Japan, despite warnings of increased volcanic activity in the region from scientists.
> 
> The decision comes despite a warning on Friday that Japan’s Seismological Agency had documented an increase of activity in the Ioyama volcano, located 40 miles away from the power station.
> 
> The Japanese government ordered the closure of all nuclear power plants and begun importing expensive fossil fuels to make up the shortfall following the 2011 Fukushima disaster, in which three nuclear reactors went into meltdown after the Fukushima Daiichi nuclear plant was hit by a powerful earthquake and tsunami.



Newsweek


----------



## fablept (30 Out 2014 às 01:26)

Orion disse:


> Uma central nuclear perto de um vulcão. Que mal pode vir disso?
> 
> 
> 
> Newsweek


40 milhas = 65km, ainda é uma distância consideravelmente do vulcão, mas não deixa de ser uma decisão arriscada.

O que não falta são exemplos de actividade humana perto de vulcões activos que deveriam ser evitados..Nápoles e os seus 3 milhões de habitantes a viver num raio de 8km do Vesuvios..









Mesmo na nossa ilha @Orion, temos Furnas, Sete Cidades e Fogo/Água do Pau, uma erupção pliniana num deste vulcões seria algo catastrófico..dos 10 vulcões na Europa que terão mais impacto em caso de uma erupção relevante, esses três vulcões estão no top 10. E ao contrário de muitas outras regiões vulcânicas no mundo, vivemos numa ilha pequena com alguma densidade populacional, se houvesse mesmo necessidade de evacuar num raio de 20km do vulcão do Fogo, teríamos que evacuar 90% da ilha, 140k habitantes, iamos todos para o Nordeste ou Sete Cidades (?). (Worst case scenario, in a doomsday drama..)


----------



## irpsit (31 Out 2014 às 14:10)

Eu não sei o quão boa é a rede de equipamento à volta dos vulcões em São Miguel, mas mais tarde ou mais cedo um desses vulcões irá ter uma larga erupção explosiva VEI3-VEI5 como já tiveram no passado. Então, a monitorização é essencial. Assim como um plano de evacuação. No mínimo deviam ter uma rede tão boa como nós temos aqui na Islândia, e acesso dos dados em real-time ao público.

Nós aqui prevemos quase todas as erupções com semanas de antecedência, devido aos dados dos sismógrafos, tremor harmónico e GPS.

Se não, parece-me que os Açores irão viver um desastre, porque é certo que um desses vulcões irá mais tarde obrigar à evacuação quase-inteira da ilha. Ninguém deve ter casas num raio de 10km dos vulcões. E num raio de 30km pode esperar-se queda de cinzas que leva a evacuação temporária. Obviamente até 50km ainda pode implicar evacuação temporária, caso a erupção seja muito larga e o vento sopra nesse direcção.

Que quer isso dizer? Que apesar de São Miguel ir aguentar bem uma erupção violenta dos vulcões do Fogo ou Sete Cidades, sofreria bastante queda de cinza que implicaria uma evacuação temporária. Porém, mesmo assim São Miguel encontra-se no melhor local possível a meu ver, já que os ventos dominantes levariam a maior quantidade de cinza para o lado leste e norte da ilha. Mas locais como Ribeira Grande ou Mosteiros poderiam ficar arrasados no caso desse pior cenário. Já uma erupção nas Furnas não implicaria a evacuação de São Miguel, e seria mais "turístico" de se ver.

Falo disso baseando-me no pior cenário, que é uma erupção VEI4-VEI5 e baseado no conhecimento prático que temos aqui na Islândia.

Num caso extremo e extraordinário, até Portugal pode levar com uma leve queda de cinza. Uma erupção VEI5 a 1000km de distância, com ventos dominantes de oeste, certamente poder+a trazer 0.5-1mm de cinzaa Portugal continental. A Islândia mostra exemplos históricos destes. E até a actual erupção do Bardarbunga já trouxe névoa vulcânica de SO2 até à Áustria, França e Noruega, há 1 mês atrás (mas isso durou apenas umas horas e não foi nada de extraordinário).


----------



## FJC (1 Nov 2014 às 22:23)

irpsit disse:


> A erupção em Holuhraun no sistema vulcânico Bárdarbunga continua.
> 
> É agora a maior erupção de lava no planeta em 230 anos! (há 230 anos, uma erupção ainda maior ocorreu na Islândia chamada Laki)
> 
> ...





Boa noite!
Podes dar alguma dica para seguir a erupção!? Normalmente acompanho um forum espanhol que é o forum/tiempo.com, de onde retirei alguns links para ir acompanhando.
cumprimentos


----------



## Profetaa (23 Nov 2014 às 15:13)

Vulcão do Fogo em Cabo Verde entra em erupção.
http://noticias.sapo.cv/info/artigo/1422480.html


*Tópico dedicado:*
 http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/erupcao-do-pico-do-fogo-cabo-verde.8004/


----------



## fablept (29 Nov 2014 às 14:51)

O vulcão Aso no Japão tambem entrou erupção nos últimos dias..foi a sua primeira erupção em 22 anos.




Fonte: http://volcams.malinpebbles.com/pubweb/Japan1.htm


----------



## Orion (13 Dez 2014 às 17:15)




----------



## Zapiao (15 Dez 2014 às 00:24)

Gostava de ver a sola


----------

